# Overview of robotics and mechatronics



## Mrs. Engineer (17 مارس 2006)

Enter this site please, here you will find general overview about robotics and mechatronics

http://www.cim.mcgill.ca/~venkat/305-201/index_files/frame.htm​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 مارس 2006)

*نحن على وشك البدء !*






جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
كما أريد أن أخبر الأعضاء أننا بمجرد الإنتهاء من إكمال المكتبة والبرامج الأساسية لهذا القسم, سأعمل أنا ومجموعة من الزملاء, بتقديم مجموعة شروح تطبيقية على البرامج للعديد من التطبيقات الهندسية, وعلى رأس تلك البرامج البرنامج الشهير ماتلاب, وكيفية تنفيذ دوائر التحكم وإختبارات الإستجابة على هذا البرنامج بإذن الله, كما سنحاول تقديم الأساسيات لعلم الروبوتات, وغيرها الكثير
فأسأل الله التوفيق لي ولكم
أخوكم أحمد​


----------



## MechaENG (26 مارس 2006)

إذا إحتجتوا مساعدة ترانا جاهزين :5: :5:


----------



## عبد الناصر (5 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيا العاني (1 مايو 2006)

ارجو من Mrs.Engineer المساعده في مجال السيطرة على ذراع الروبوت باستخدام تقنيه ال CMACولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالظاهر (7 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير لقد افدتنى منه كتير


----------



## VBCoder (11 مايو 2006)

Gazak Allah Khayran


----------



## المهندس التقني (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموقع وثانيا بشأن الماتلاب فهو برنامج متكامل في عدة اختصاصات ويحتوي على help بسيط يعين الدارس او الباحث في حل مشاكله بالماتلاب[/GRADE]


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى واحب ان اضيف الى كل الاعضاء والمشاركين فى هذا الملتقى وخصوصا منتدى الميكاترونكس هذا الرابط لترجمة اى كلمة او اى موقع بلغات كثيرة 
http://www.google.com/translate_t
اخوكم محمد نرجوا الرد


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

وهذا لمن يصعب علية الترجمة الصحيحة


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (20 مايو 2006)

*لك خالص الشكر والتقدير*



محمد المعتصم بالله قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخى واحب ان اضيف الى كل الاعضاء والمشاركين فى هذا الملتقى وخصوصا منتدى الميكاترونكس هذا الرابط لترجمة اى كلمة او اى موقع بلغات كثيرة
> http://www.google.com/translate_t
> اخوكم محمد نرجوا الرد


أشكرك أخي محمد على هذا الموقع, والذي سيساعد إخوانك المهندسين كثيراً
والله الموفق​


----------



## ahmed 3x (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرآ على هذا الموقع المتميز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## profshimo (21 أبريل 2007)

بورك مسعاكم الطيب وجزيتم خيرا على اللينكات الممتازه


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

الله يديمكم


----------



## خطَّاب (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا علي هذا الجهد


----------

